# [RECOVERY] CWMR 5.5.0.4 for Samsung SGHI847 (Rugby Smart)



## utkanos (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello,

This is an ALPHA flashable recovery image of ClockworkMod Recovery 5.5.0.4 for the SGHI847

The image can be found here: http://dl.dropbox.co...47_recovery.img

The full source for the device config can be found here:
https://github.com/u...samsung_SGHI847

This works thus far but could use more testers.

Big thanks to wathou6 for providing me the files to make this and for testing it for me.

Credits: koush for cwmr, romracer for tip on shoddy reboot exit codes.

NOTES: fixes recovery bootloop, uses EXTERNAL sdcard for backups due to low space on internal, INTERNAL card is mounted as /internal if you want to use that space for something. This is sort of against convention but at the same time I wanted it to be usable for you all so that's how it is. If you want the mounts in a different way just reply here and tell me what and I'll kick you out a build.

Enjoy.


----------

